#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Knubbel auf dem linken Hoden >

## anonym1234567

Hallo, 
bin 16 Jahre alt und habe vor kurzem bemerkt, dass auf meinem linken (von mir aus) Hoden, der etwas tiefer hängt, was ganz normal sein soll, sich eine Art Knubbel befindet. Dieser Knubbel ist ca. so groß wie eine Kichererbse, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie er nach unten weiterverläuft, da ich ihn nur sehe, wenn mein Hodensack sehr entspannt ist, also z.B. nach dem Duschen. Schmerzempfindlichkeit usw. empfinde ich wie bei den Hoden selbst, also ganz normal. Wie lange es dieses Knubbelchen schon gibt, weis ich nicht, es ist mir erst vor kurzem aufgefallen, jedoch habe ich auch erst vor kurzem meine Hoden "untersucht". 
Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, folgendes so zu formulieren, aber ich muss diese Last von mir loswerden und möchte es so beschreiben:
Vor ca. 1 Jahr noch habe ich mir ziemlich oft "einen runter geholt", fast täglich, aber seit 2-3 Monaten, mache ich das fast garnicht mehr, also ich spritze nur noch "natürlich" ab oder nur ganz selten. Nun ist mir vor kurzem aufgefallen, dass auf meinem linken Hoden dieser Knubbel ist, dannach dachte ich es könnten die Nebenhoden sein, die etwas mehr "Wixxe" beinhalten, aber dann stellt sich mir die Frage: "Warum nur auf dem linken Hoden?". 
Nochmal zur Beschreibung dieses Knubbels:
Er sitzt unmittelbar auf dem linken Hoden, oben drauf. Der Knubbel hat die größe einer Erbse und die Schmerzempfindlichkeit ist normal. Vor kurzem ist er mir erst aufgefallen, in einer Zeit, in der ich mir keinen runterholte, aber ob da ein Kausalzusammenhang besteht, kann ich nicht sagen.  
Fest steht, es macht mich fertig und bereitet mir schlaflose Nächte und ich bitte um ausführliche Antworten. Den Vorschlag zum Arzt zu gehen, möchte ich eigentlich als letztes hören. 
Meine konkreten Fragen sind: Was ist das?, Was könnte es sein?, Woher kommt es? 
Bitte um baldige Antwort.  
LG 
anonym1234567

----------


## urologiker

> Meine konkreten Fragen sind: Was ist das?, Was könnte es sein?, Woher kommt es? 
> Den Vorschlag zum Arzt zu gehen, möchte ich eigentlich als letztes hören.

 Hallo, 
da ich ohne klinische Untersuchung nicht weiß, was es ist oder sein könnte und daher auch nicht sagen kann, woher es kommt füge ich mich Deinem Vorschlag und schlage vor - zum Arzt (Urologe!) zu gehen!  :Zwinker:

----------


## daniel1994

Hey Kollege, bin ebenfalls 16 und hab sowas hinter mir.
Meine erste Frage ist, wenn du auf den knubbel drückst, tut es dir irgendwo weh?,vllt in der Herzgegend?
Wenn ja, mach dir keine Sorgen, dass sind die lymphbahnen. Ich selber habe eine Varikozele, habe es 8 Monate mit mir herumgetragen.
Bin nun wie neu geboren, war nämlich beim Urologen. Es ist zwar unangenehm, aber mein Arzt hat mir die gewisse Sicherheit gegeben.
Hast du das gefühl, dass der Knubbel in letzter zeit auffällig gewachsen ist? Hast du andere Veränderungen am linken Hoden?, vllt wenn du um den hoden herumtastest?
Schilder mir bitte genau das, was du fühlst, dann kann ich dir vllt auch weiterhelfen.
Daniel

----------


## Fox 1

Hallo, 
ich hatte Hodenkrebs schon hinter mir. In meinem Fall war der linke Hoden vergrößert. Ebenso war auch der Lymphknoten in der linken Leiste vergrößert. Ich hatte auf der linken Seite einen Hodenhochstand, der operativ durch eine Orchidopexie im alter von 6 Jahren. Deshalb ging man davon aus, dass dies der Auslöser war. 
Je früher, desto besser. Erst hatte ich die Erstbehandlung durch eine Ablatio testis (Entfernung beider Hoden, weil beide betroffen waren). Nach Ergebnis der Histologie erfolgt dann 2 Zyklen ( 2x 21 Tage) PEB-Chemotherapie. Die ersten 5 - 6 Tagen erfolgt stationär die anderen 15 - 16 Tage sind ambulant. Heute finden alle 3 Monate eine Nachsorgeuntersuchung statt. Da bei mir beide Hoden entnommen wurden, bekomme ich alle 3 Monate noch zusätzlich eine Testosteronspritze, die etwas unangenehm ist. 
Aber von eurem Alter her, kann man kaum davon reden, dass ihr was davon habt. Aber das Risikoalter ist meistens zwischen 20 - 40 Jahren. Kann aber auch vorkommen, dass jüngere Erwachsene oder Jugendlichen davon betroffen sind. Das Sexleben ist dadurch nicht beeintträchtigt. Kann ganz normal ejakulieren. Kinder kann ich leider keine mehr zeugen. 
LG
Christian

----------


## Berliner26

Hi... also muss mal meinen Senf abgeben... ich hab so ziemlich das gleiche gehabt nur am Rechten hoden. Kann dich erstmal beruhigen. Du musst dir vorstellen dass du am linken Hoden deinen nebenhoden hast. Der läuft wie eine Art Kanal am Hoden lang. Wenn du öfters Geschlechtsverkehr hast oder dir selber.... dann kann es passieren, dass es zu einer Art Ablagerung kommt im Nebenhoden. Das ist nichts schlimmes. Man kann soetwas operiere lassen aber meistens hat man danach noch mehr Schmerzen. Also ists nicht schlimm wenns bleibt. Solltest nur drauf achten dass es nicht innen, also zwischen den Hoden ist. Solltest schauen ob sich das nen bisl verschiebt oder auch mal woanders ist. Wie gesagt ich hab das auch und war auch beim Urologen und hab mir das genau erklären lassen. Und Hodenkrebs wovon immer alle sprechen  :Smiley:  den merkt man nur von innen also zwischen den Hoden. Man hat dann auch keine Schmerzen. Man sollte zu einem Arzt gehen wenn man das Gefühl hat der Hoden ist vergrößert ( angeschwollen oder sonst was. Hodenkrebs oder was bösartiges tut nicht weh. Wie gesagt das kommt häufig vor und ist eine Art Ablagerung die aber auch von selbst wieder verschwinden kann. Hoffe es hat dich nen bisl beruhigt. Ansonsten einfach zum arzt die tasten kurz und meistens reicht denen das schon aus, dass se wissen was sache ist.... gruß

----------


## passi00709155

Ich hab mir in den letztten monaten auch oft ein runter geholt fast jeden tag und kann dann davon der knubbel kommen :Huh?: ß   Und du sagtest ja das man Hodenkrebs nur zwischen den hoden spürrt meinst du zwischen den zwei hoden :Huh?: ??

----------


## Berliner26

So ich war jetzt auch nochmal beim Urologen.
Wie der Fox schon sagte. Hodenkrebs äussert sich gerne durch Vergrößerung des Hodens und ein Schweregefühl.
Kleine Knubbel sind meist Zysten oder diese Ablagerung wie ich oben geschrieben habe. Kann sogar eine Krampfader sein auf dem Hoden. Am besten bei allem kurz zum Arzt und gut ist. Mfg

----------

